

Google Translate Now Does Real-Time Voice and Sign Translations on Mobile - sidcool
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/amaaaaaazing/

======
mxstbr
The Camera translation looks really useful for travelling, I can't wait to try
it next time!

